# Osuk - onlinesteroidsuk com



## Cnorts3 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi all - new to this - I have ordered previously from osuk and got some letrozole good as gold - however I went to get more and the website was down - anyhow a few months later it’s back up, but all revamped and new, it all looks a bit too good to be true, can anyone tell me if they have ordered from the new OSUK and if so how did it go? 

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2018)

I have only ordered from USUK


----------



## Spongy (Mar 18, 2018)

moved to correct forum...


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 18, 2018)

“Trusted on eroids”

:32 (18):


----------



## Cnorts3 (Mar 18, 2018)

??? What does that mean?


----------



## Cnorts3 (Mar 18, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> “Trusted on eroids”
> 
> :32 (18):



what does that mean?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2018)

Cnorts3 said:


> what does that mean?



Mate, if you're being serious, it means that eroids credibility is bullocks and that buying illegal hormones and pharmaceuticals from a website is almost always a sure route to being scammed or prosecuted.


----------



## Cnorts3 (Mar 18, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Mate, if you're being serious, it means that eroids credibility is bullocks and that buying illegal hormones and pharmaceuticals from a website is almost always a sure route to being scammed or prosecuted.




What is eroids? Isn’t that just a forum? 

Also I have ordered from them before without issue, however they went down for a while Annd now have a much better website - it all just looks to good to be true? Any advice? Need some letro


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 18, 2018)

Cnorts3 said:


> What is eroids? Isn’t that just a forum?
> 
> Also I have ordered from them before without issue, however they went down for a while Annd now have a much better website - it all just looks to good to be true? Any advice? Need some letro



if it looks to good to be true, probably is. Easy rule of thumb especially when searching to buy illegal substances


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 18, 2018)

Cnorts3 said:


> What is eroids? Isn’t that just a forum?
> 
> Also I have ordered from them before without issue, however they went down for a while Annd now have a much better website - it all just looks to good to be true? Any advice? Need some letro



Just ask if they're LE, if they say no than it's legit because cops have to tell you they're cops if you ask....it's the law


----------

